# Can I file my 1099 next year



## Edgard Bocio (May 13, 2015)

is there a penalty if i file next year for my 2016 1099. only made like 30k or so.. maybe less.. ive done it with w2s not sure how it works with 1099


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Edgard Bocio said:


> is there a penalty if i file next year for my 2016 1099. only made like 30k or so.. maybe less.. ive done it with w2s not sure how it works with 1099


Yes there are penalties! And interest on any money you owe. The penalty for not filing is much worse than the penalty for not paying. So it's *always* better to file and not pay than to not file at all. You've got time. Why would you even consider not filing?


----------



## Edgard Bocio (May 13, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Yes there are penalties! And interest on any money you owe. The penalty for not filing is much worse than the penalty for not paying. So it's *always* better to file and not pay than to not file at all. You've got time. Why would you even consider not filing?


Thanks... gonna get on it


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If the costs to pay what you owe is the concern, you can pay your federal taxes due in installments. I believe state you have to pay at once, at least here in GA we do.


----------

